# New leopard painting



## gzhpcu (Jun 24, 2014)

Just finished a leopard head painting this morning...


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

Do we get to see it?


----------



## gzhpcu (Jun 24, 2014)

Just look in my album...


----------

